# ACNH Board Post Quality & Etiquette Reminder



## dizzy bone

Welcome to the Animal Crossing New Horizons board! We would like to remind everyone that our rules regarding Post Quality and etiquette still apply. Please consider the following when participating in New Horizons discussions:

*Post Quality

Low Content Threads*

Low content threads that are created solely to post an external link/information source and nothing more is not allowed. You may post external links discussing new updates but you must elaborate on your thread. (eg. Write about your opinion and your thoughts about the new information, etc.)
Ex. *Bad*



			
				Bob said:
			
		

> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240718992152674305



Ex. *Good*



			
				Bob said:
			
		

> Ex.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240718992152674305What are your thoughts on the new update/patch? Are you happy with the information presented? Personally I am against updates being locked behind an update and I think blahblahblahblah etc. etc. please write more here and give your starting thread more substance!



Threads created solely to rant or complain about another Animal Crossing website or forum in an inflammatory manner is not allowed. If you have an issue with another website, please contact the moderators of that website directly.


Please do not create threads that are solely dedicated to showing off screenshots of your island/game. If your thread reads more like a journal about your own island, it does not belong in general ACNH discussion but should be posted in your Island Journal! These types of threads may be moved to an appropriate board at the discretion of a moderator. Here are a few existing threads you can post screenshots in:
Screenshots & Video Capture Share Hub for Animal Crossing: New Horizons: General Screenshots sharing thread
Island Feedback and Showcase Thread: Post pictures of your island and receive feedback!
The Style Sharing Thread: Share screenshots of your favourite outfits!
Share Your Island Map: Share screenshots of your island map!

*Low content posts*

Short, low content posts such as "I love that", "I hate it", "AMAZING", as well as images and memes with no other context or substance are not allowed. Please elaborate on your post further or use the "like" or "love" button instead.
*Advertisement*

Creating a thread *solely* to advertise your blog, forum, Discord server, Tumblr, YouTube, website, shop, etc. related to ACNH is not allowed.
Ex.



			
				Bob said:
			
		

> Hey everyone! I made a new discord server so we can all play animal crossing new horizons together! Click here!



*Duplicate Threads*

*Search the ACNH boards for similar threads* with active discussions before you create a new one with the same topic. Check out the stickied threads for the commonly discussed topics! Moderators will be closing duplicate threads if an active discussion thread on the same matter already exists.
*Bumping Old Threads*

Please be aware of the *date *in which a thread was made. Although bumping old threads is allowed *only if your post is relevant and has discussion value*, many threads are very old and outdated. The topic in the OP may have already been answered, or the information may be old and incorrect. Please only bump a post if the discussion is still relevant today. 




*Respecting Others*

Repeated or constant behaviour that is overly negative, toxic, or inflammatory is not allowed, as stated in our Rules and Guidelines. While it is okay to have your own opinions and criticisms, constantly posting the same overly negative views in the same thread or in many different threads can bring down the mood and atmosphere.
Ex.



			
				Bob - Post #13 said:
			
		

> Nintendo ripped us off by not including more furniture sets. They better introduce them in a free update.






			
				Bob - Post #18 said:
			
		

> The game is boring because there aren't enough furniture sets. I'm not playing anymore until Nintendo addresses this.






			
				Bob - Post #27 said:
			
		

> Everyone's islands look the same because they all use the same four furniture sets.




It is inevitable that some people will disagree with each other on certain discussion topics. You are more than welcome to post your opinion, but please make sure you respect each other and reply in a dignified matter that is not dismissive.
Ex. *Bad*



			
				Bob said:
			
		

> Nancy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though there's a lot missing from this game, I think ACNH has some beautiful furniture sets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. None of the furniture sets are appealing. Nintendo needs to bring back our beloved sets from ACNL and listen to what the fans really want.
Click to expand...


If you think another user has made a rude or insulting post you should hit the "*Report*" button so that the staff can assess the situation and take action if necessary. It is not your place to scold other forum users or take matters into your own hands. These types of posts will be removed and any repetition of this behaviour will result in a warning.

Thanks for reading and happy crossing!


----------

